# T-Bar Films video of Kingdom Trails-Q Burke



## from_the_NEK (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice to see QB and KT working together with T-Bar Films to make this short movie.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 30, 2014)

Sweet video!!!!

I wonder where 2:16 - 3:00 were shot. Looks awesome and unfamiliar.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 3, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Sweet video!!!!
> 
> I wonder where 2:16 - 3:00 were shot. Looks awesome and unfamiliar.



It is the "Downhill" trail that winds its way down East Bowl.


----------

